# Hookup cable - correct wiring?



## 93763 (May 1, 2005)

We have just acquired a newly-converted motorhome (our first). Went out and bought a 25m mains hookup cable with the blue connectors on the ends, and a short adapter cable: blue socket to 13A plug. Connected all up. Then the first step was to check with a three-neon tester - the live and neutral are reversed. 

Before I complain to the electrician who wired up the van, I need to check that the cables are right, particularly the adapter to 13A plug. 

I have read through pages and pages of discussion in these forums on reversed polarity, but nowhere can I find the simple piece of information: which pin in the blue plug/socket should be connected to live? 

A description or diagram would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The pins should be marked in the plug body, 
With the large pin facing down,looking at back of plug
The large pin is Earth, RH top is Neutral, LH top is live


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Pins ARE marked on the plug body

We also carry a very short length with one end with reversed polarity

Many continental supplies are reversed and you only find out when the man has locked the distribution box and gone away. This is suitably marked as reversed polarity

You will also require a continental two pin to blue plug if you go abroad

Ive fitted a plug in 13A to Blue plug outside our back door to allow us to charge the batteries or run the 13A in the van with the house doors closed & son has addapted the grass cutter thingies to rork of this or a Blue socket to 13A socket


----------



## 93763 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks, that's the information I needed. The cables are OK, so the van must be wrong. I shall be contacting the electrician. 

The pins are not labelled on the outside of the plug, and I was trying to avoid dismantling it unless necessary. 

I shall get, or make, a short crossover cable before we go abroad, but we shall get some experience in this country first, and it should not be needed here.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Jonp,

I find a very usefull tool when checking out 240 mains is a mains circuit tester, the kind that are built into a 13amp plug and have 3 neon lights that tell you the state of the circuit.

They cost about 12 to 15 pounds from the likes of Maplin or B&Q

I have a 16 amp plug connected on a short lead to a 13 amp socket, with this I can test the mains supply before I plug into it, you will be suprized how many sites on the continent, (especialy Spain and Portugal have incorrect wiring in there mains supply boxes).

You put your long lead into the supply box then test the Van/boat end of the cable if there is an error then I rewire the extention lead plug, I say test the lead first as you may have changed somthing at the last site.


Doug...


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Hookup cable*

Hi

Go to Swift Owners Club website at:

http://www.swift-owners-club.co.uk/soc1/index.html

Go to 'Technical Section' and look under 'Caravan & Motorhome Handbooks'.

Download 'PDF file 03 Services'

Look on page 36.

Hope this helps

Regards


----------

